# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] [Concours] 500 clés à gagner pour World of Warships

## Wobak

Salut les canards !

Aujourd'hui, Canard PC vous offre 500 clés pour participer au weekend de test de World of Warships qui aura lieu du 12 au 14 Décembre 2014 (hé oui, c'est Noël en avance par ici).

Pour cela, il vous suffit de vous rendre sur la page de notre concours : 

http://concours.canardpc.com/wowarships/

Bonne chance à tous !

Les géants verts 

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

A pu

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ghuu c'est partit vite

----------


## MeRkO

Bravo, quelle culture ! Votre clé vous attend dans votre boite mail. Ah ben non en fait, désolé, y en a plus :-(

----------


## Wobak

Heu c'est bizarre parce qu'il en reste. Je regarde ce qui se passe.

---------- Post added at 10h04 ---------- Previous post was at 10h02 ----------

Ok j'ai trouvé le problème il était entre mon clavier et ma chaise  ::sad::   ::siffle::  ::|:  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post added at 10h04 ---------- Previous post was at 10h04 ----------

Il reste encore près de 400 clés !!

----------


## MeRkO

Ben ouais mais nan mon Wobak, j'ai rien recu.   ::(:

----------


## yrrab

Bien reçu ma clef, il était 11h.

----------


## keulz

Petite question, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir signalé sur le topic du jeu ?

----------


## Capfab

Merci ,bien reçu ma clé à l'instant  :;):

----------


## Wobak

> Petite question, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir signalé sur le topic du jeu ?


Parce que quand on fait des news comme ça en général les joueurs le font seul  ::):

----------


## MeRkO

C'est bon. Merci Wobak.  :;):

----------


## BoomHeadShot

Y'en a plus  ::(:   ::(: 

---------- Post added at 19h48 ---------- Previous post was at 19h48 ----------

pourquoi   ::'(: 

---------- Post added at 19h49 ---------- Previous post was at 19h48 ----------

pourquoi   ::'(:

----------


## jefaispeur

Testé... plutôt "sympathique" comme produit, même si je n'adhère pas au modèle économique tournant autour.

----------

